# Salt Marsh 1444 flats/duck boat



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Look thru posts from paint it black


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a long tail on mine, my buddy has a surface drive on his. If you have any specific questions, I’m happy to answer them.

For my long tail, the transom needs to be 16” high. A standard short shaft outboard will fit perfectly on there. 

I am running a Backwater Inc 23 Swomp Lite.





  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh 1444




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
1










  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh 1444




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
1


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

That's a great looking rig. I took bjtripp's advice and found an old thread with your build on it. Looks like we hunt some of the same areas. 
How has the hull held up for you with the longtail and your buddy with the SD? My plan is a copperhead SD, either 18 or 23 horse. Any transom cracks for either of you? Also, are you happy with the amount of space on the boat for a few hunters with gear? And my last question, did you end up using a coating such as gatorglide or similar products? Thanks in advance.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The hull has held up perfectly, I haven't had any issues at all. No transom cracks on either skiff. I am happy with it, we hunt three adults on board with no issues. 
Granted, when doable, we sometimes get set up a stool outside the skiff and hunt from outside the skiff in waders. Doable is most places, not really necessary. 

I haven't put any frogspit or anything like that on the hull bottom, but my buddy did on his. He's getting 23-25mph out of his with the 25hp surface drive. I'm seeing 19-20MPH with 2 adults and all gear with the long tail. I like my backwater as it will get me through a lot more than a surface drive. It's not as fast, but I can get through anything. And the Backwater Inc long tail isn't really that long, about 5' long. 

Let me see if I find pics of his and i'll post them here in this thread.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a SM1444 with an outboard. Pro tip.... brush your binds before the hunt otherwise youll end up leaving the ramp looking like this!View media item 358


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

Paint it black, good to hear that the hulls have held up so well. That was my main concern. Yeah I normally prefer to hunt outside of the boat on stools anyway when feasible. 
Now after checking out the Backwater Inc, I'm torn between that and the Copperhead. Especially considering that most of my hunts don't involve long runs or big water. 
Pics of the SD rig would be great if you have them on hand and I thank you for sharing info on the build.


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I had a SM1444 with an outboard. Pro tip.... brush your binds before the hunt otherwise youll end up leaving the ramp looking like this!View media item 358


For some reason it's saying I'm not authorized to view the media that you posted.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

RightCoastMo said:


> For some reason it's saying I'm not authorized to view the media that you posted.


that's strange. these pics are on my MS profile. Click my user name and then click the media tab, scroll down till you get to the SM pics. We looked like the Clampetts moving to Beverly Hills that morning


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> that's strange. these pics are on my MS profile. Click my user name and then click the media tab, scroll down till you get to the SM pics. We looked like the Clampetts moving to Beverly Hills that morning


Yessssss, haha. I've been on hunts where I felt like the Clampetts. Usually in an overloaded canoe with way more stuff than we needed.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my buddy’s rig.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> that's strange. these pics are on my MS profile. Click my user name and then click the media tab, scroll down till you get to the SM pics. We looked like the Clampetts moving to Beverly Hills that morning


You don't have the permission set for public


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Here are a few pics of my buddy’s rig.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19722
> ...


Thanks man. You both have some sweet rigs. He went all out with the seadek. I like it. 
With your long tail, does the poling platform restrict your range of motion at all?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

RightCoastMo said:


> Thanks man. You both have some sweet rigs. He went all out with the seadek. I like it.
> With your long tail, does the poling platform restrict your range of motion at all?


No, the platform isn’t in the way at all, I can turn completely. The only thing it restricts is being able to flip the motor around for travel.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice artwork as usual Eric, sweet hunting machine.


----------



## RightCoastMo (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey Eric, was there an advantage to mounting that versa mount bracket for the backwater on the inside of the transom rather than out?


----------

